# Am I supposed to be like everyone else



## treesee (Jun 14, 2009)

stellar renegade said:


> Yep, I'm a motha-effin' dog that can stand up and rest his motha-effin' paw on his own motha-effin' HOUSE! All while posting on an internet message board. How's that for impressive?


Impressive... I would give you gold for that... but I still dont know how... even a motha-effin' dog that can stand up and rest his motha-effin' paws can do it :frustrating:


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

am i supposed to be like everyone else and welcome you to the cafe.


Fuck That.


----------



## stellar renegade (Jun 28, 2009)

hahahaha. This place is effin' amazing!

Roland, you made me laugh.

Thanks Fat Bozo, how do you like the logo?

Res, awesome! More black mages!

Now mcgooglian, you know very well that we extroverted ESTPs can distract people with smoke and water while we get away with extraordinary exploits, or make huge schemes that nobody can really see through until it's too late. :tongue: What's more fun is just a matter of perspective, really, and the more awesome you are the more you can see the awesomeness in it. :laughing:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

stellar renegade said:


> Now mcgooglian, you know very well that we extroverted ESTPs can distract people with smoke and water while we get away with extraordinary exploits, or make huge schemes that nobody can really see through until it's too late. :tongue: What's more fun is just a matter of perspective, really, and the more awesome you are the more you can see the awesomeness in it. :laughing:


But there's the difference, we introverts don't need to go through the trouble of using smoke and water. Behind our quiet exterior, our minds are running like motors, how can you really expect to think if you're always running around? Nobody sees through our schemes as a result unlike yours which people do see through (even if it's too late) and will suspect you in the future.


----------



## stellar renegade (Jun 28, 2009)

treesee said:


> Impressive... I would give you gold for that... but I still dont know how... even a motha-effin' dog that can stand up and rest his motha-effin' paws can do it :frustrating:


pssst... I think you just click the "Donate" link to the left of the post of the person you're trying to donate to...

Lance, are you saying my entrance was bad? What do I need to do, come in with a few go-go dancers and pin-up girls?


----------



## stellar renegade (Jun 28, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> But there's the difference, we introverts don't need to go through the trouble of using smoke and water. Behind our quiet exterior, our minds are running like motors, how can you really expect to think if you're always running around? Nobody sees through our schemes as a result unlike yours which people do see through (even if it's too late) and will suspect you in the future.


But that's when you move on to the next target... ever seen Catch Me If You Can? Well, I haven't either. :tongue:

I could put the question the other way, how do you expect to always have fun just sitting around in the same spot?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

stellar renegade said:


> But that's when you move on to the next target... ever seen Catch Me If You Can? Well, I haven't either. :tongue:
> 
> I could put the question the other way, how do you expect to always have fun just sitting around in the same spot?


The trick is to find the right amount of time between targets: too soon and people might suspect you, too long and you'll get bored in between.

The key here is to know how much time to take to simply back off and how much time to devote to action. That's the difference between the ESTP and ISTP: the ESTP is always on the run while their Introverted equivalent combines both sitting back to think and action.


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

stellar renegade said:


> What do I need to do, come in with a few go-go dancers and pin-up girls?


Yes. Yes you do.


----------



## stellar renegade (Jun 28, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> The trick is to find the right amount of time between targets: too soon and people might suspect you, too long and you'll get bored in between.
> 
> The key here is to know how much time to take to simply back off and how much time to devote to action. That's the difference between the ESTP and ISTP: the ESTP is always on the run while their Introverted equivalent combines both sitting back to think and action.


No, I sit back and think, too. I think I've actually changed over the years into what I am now, I used to sit back and think more often. Regardless I have to go and do something or else I feel dead inside, so I don't really care what another viewpoint about it is.

I do admire Spike Spiegel, though.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

stellar renegade said:


> No, I sit back and think, too. I think I've actually changed over the years into what I am now, I used to sit back and think more often. Regardless I have to go and do something or else I feel dead inside, so I don't really care what another viewpoint about it is.
> 
> I do admire Spike Spiegel, though.


I'm the same as well, I have to go and do something as well, however sometimes it's important to think about how you're going to get away with it beforehand. You just have to know when to do which: sit back and think too long and you'll miss the opportunity, jump into action and you may face some negative consequences. You have to find the right amount.


----------



## stellar renegade (Jun 28, 2009)

Fat Bozo said:


> Yes. Yes you do.


Are we allowed to do that? I think anything I have is too riske!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

stellar renegade said:


> Are we allowed to do that? I think anything I have is too riske!


You'll never know for sure unless you try it.


----------



## stellar renegade (Jun 28, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> I'm the same as well, I have to go and do something as well, however sometimes it's important to think about how you're going to get away with it beforehand. You just have to know when to do which: sit back and think too long and you'll miss the opportunity, jump into action and you may face some negative consequences. You have to find the right amount.


Man, not if you don't know what you're going to do before you do it. Situation dictates action. You observe what's going on in the moment and figure out how to respond accordingly.

For instance: getting a soda from the back, I have to figure out where the manager is and which way to turn so I don't get noticed. If I sit and think about it I won't know where he is because he keeps changing positions. Better to just walk up and find out and make an excuse if I have to or pretend I'm doing something else. The only time I wait is if I know where he's at and it's better to.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

stellar renegade said:


> Man, not if you don't know what you're going to do before you do it. Situation dictates action. You observe what's going on in the moment and figure out how to respond accordingly.
> 
> For instance: getting a soda from the back, I have to figure out where the manager is and which way to turn so I don't get noticed. If I sit and think about it I won't know where he is because he keeps changing positions. Better to just walk up and find out and make an excuse if I have to or pretend I'm doing something else. The only time I wait is if I know where he's at and it's better to.


That's why I said you have to find the right amount of thinking and action, in that case you'd do more thinking than action. At the same time it wouldn't hurt to watch for possible patterns if you do that enough.


----------



## stellar renegade (Jun 28, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> That's why I said you have to find the right amount of thinking and action, in that case you'd do more thinking than action. At the same time it wouldn't hurt to watch for possible patterns if you do that enough.


True.

And shouldn't I be sitting back and thinking about whether to post riske pics or not? Just kidding :crazy:

But no, I don't want to sort through them all to find something non-nude, and besides I have to go to work soon and I wanna do other things first.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

*facepalm*

Balancing thought and action for a single soda? You make it out to be a chore.. Why not think of how to conceal a soda for later as well. So that instead of concerning yourself with your boss' location you can simply pop by, get the soda and continue on.. Oh wait the soda is just an example, right.. :tongue:


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Estps bring their schemes outside and in the field, being more open yet intimidating in its own way.

Istps prefer to lurk in the shadows while enacting out our schemes, making it seem as if we're planning nothing at all. we have no need for intimidation, only annihilation.


----------



## stellar renegade (Jun 28, 2009)

NephilimAzrael said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> Balancing thought and action for a single soda? You make it out to be a chore.. Why not think of how to conceal a soda for later as well. So that instead of concerning yourself with your boss' location you can simply pop by, get the soda and continue on.. Oh wait the soda is just an example, right.. :tongue:


haha, yes, just an example. I don't go into a panic over them seeing me with a soda, though I guess I do make it into a game to see if I can go unnoticed. I'd rather look as good as possible and not incite their suspicion as to what else I might be trying to get away with (though they know by now I like to bend the rules a whole lot).


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

stellar renegade said:


> And if I give you a gold, Mr. CafeBot, what will you give me in return? I have no interest in being generous to a non-humanoid.
> 
> Sup, Munchies! Obviously the irony went over your head, but that's okay, I like messing with peoples' heads.


OHHH i just assumed you were dumb :laughing: yay self improvement. Im new here as well


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> Balancing thought and action for a single soda? You make it out to be a chore.. Why not think of how to conceal a soda for later as well. So that instead of concerning yourself with your boss' location you can simply pop by, get the soda and continue on.. Oh wait the soda is just an example, right.. :tongue:


It isn't amount one soda, it's about getting away with as many sodas as you can over time, that's where the thought comes in.:tongue:


----------



## stellar renegade (Jun 28, 2009)

Munchies said:


> OHHH i just assumed you were dumb :laughing: yay self improvement. Im new here as well


That's cool, but you should pick an avatar to express yourself!



mcgooglian said:


> It isn't amount one soda, it's about getting away with as many sodas as you can over time, that's where the thought comes in.:tongue:


Exactly! The more they see you doing something, the more they'll look for you to do it and prevent you. But out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## Dharma Ga (Feb 5, 2009)

you seem a cool dude :laughing: welcome to the forum


----------



## stellar renegade (Jun 28, 2009)

'preciate it :laughing:


----------

